# Neuer Monitor: Displayport- und Freesync [Anfängerfrage]



## Taridan (8. September 2017)

*Neuer Monitor: Displayport- und Freesync [Anfängerfrage]*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor mir einen neuen Monitor (SAMSUNG LC27F390FHUXEN) zu kaufen. Aktuell ist der im Media Markt recht günstig zu haben. Besonders reizt mich hier FreeSync und die die 27“ mit Curved-Display.

Aktuell habe ich einen 21,5“ LG Flatron LG W2261VP (2ms). Der neue Monitor hat allerdings eine Reaktionszeit von 4ms. Da ich gerne auch mal einen Shooter spiele, bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, ob sich die 4ms negativ auswirken, und somit eine Verschlechterung darstellen. Hat hier eventuell jemand Praxiserfahrung?

Außerdem möchte ich den neuen Monitor natürlich mit FreeSync befeuern. In meinem System arbeitet eine R9 290. Diese unterstützt FreeSync. Allerdings habe ich auch gelesen, dass FreeSysnc nur über Displayport genutzt werden kann (zumindest ältere Monitore). Und da habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung von  Lacht mich bitte nicht aus, aber wie erfolgt der Anschluss an den Monitor? Laut Spezifikation hat der neue Monitor „nur“ HDMI. Ich gehe also davon aus, dass der Anschluss für den Displayport in die GraKa kommt, und das andere Ende in den HDMI-Eingang des Monitors? Ich weiß, dass hört sich sicherlich lächerlich an.  Oder sollte der Monitor schon zu den Geräten zählen, welcher FreeSync über HDMI unterstützt?

27" Full HD Curved Monitor LC27F390FHUXEN | Samsung UK


Abschließend noch eine Treiber/Einstellungsfrage: Wenn ich FreeSync im Treiber aktiviert habe, bedeutet dass dann, dass ich in den Spielen VSync generell deaktivieren kann (und vermutlich auch sollte)?
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor: Displayport- und Freesync [Anfängerfrage]*

Bei dem geht Freesync über HDM.
Also einfach nen HDMI Kabel benutzen.


----------



## Taridan (8. September 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor: Displayport- und Freesync [Anfängerfrage]*

Vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort


----------



## scorplord (8. September 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor: Displayport- und Freesync [Anfängerfrage]*

1. Keine Sorge würde immer im Handbuch stehen wie du es anschließen musst und wenn der Monitor nur HDMI hat muss Freesync auch über HDMI gehen.

2. Prinzipiell kannst und solltest du Vsync deaktivieren. Was eher wichtig ist, ist das begrenzen deiner Max. Framerate über den Treiber. Geht bei AMD ganz easy und du sorgst damit dafür nicht aus der Freesync Range raus zu kommen. Dein Monitor kann nicht mehr als 60 Hz anzeigen und da du Freesync nutzt wäre alles darüber Energieverschwendung mit Tearing im schlimmsten Fall.

3. Bezüglich der Reaktionszeit: 4ms sind immer noch gut wenn du mich fragst aber am besten suchst du nach einem Test für den Monitor. Im kompetetiven Spiel kann es wirklich ein Nachteil sein aber im SP nicht wirklich. Da hat man sich dann schnell dran gewöhnt.
Zudem gibt es nicht die eine Reaktionszeit sondern viele verschiedene. Dazu gibt es im aktuellen PCGH Test einen sehr schönen Artikel. Kurz gesagt brauch dein Monitor aber unterschiedlich lange, je nachdem welche Farbwechsel vollzogen wird.
Die 4ms werden ein Wechsel zwischen 2 Grautönen sein was sehr schnell geht. Von Schwarz auf Weiß wird deutlich länger dauern und das ist bei jedem Monitor so. Die 1ms sind nicht wirklich aussagekräftig weil alle anderen Farbwechsel viel länger dauern können.


----------



## Taridan (8. September 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor: Displayport- und Freesync [Anfängerfrage]*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten und Tipps. Ich werde dann nachher zuschlagen


----------



## 0ssi (8. September 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor: Displayport- und Freesync [Anfängerfrage]*

Ich finde die Kombination aus langsamen VA Panel und 60Hz (bzw. 72Hz mit FreeSync) für Shooter etwas seltsam und von 21 auf 27" gehen ohne die Auflösung zu erhöhen ist auch ungünstig.
Wäre für dich nicht vielleicht ein 24" 144Hz Monitor mit schnellem TN Panel besser ? Um welche Spiele geht es genau und wieviel FPS sollen dargestellt werden ? Kannst du mit FRAPS sehen.


----------



## Taridan (8. September 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor: Displayport- und Freesync [Anfängerfrage]*

Es geht um keine spezifischen Spiele. Ich zocke so ziemlich alles gerne (außer RTS und Sportspiele). Wenn ich es runterbrechen müsste, dann geht es auf die Schiene „Witcher-Tomb Raider-Watch Dogs-Deus Ex-Hellblade-WoW-Richtung“, aber auch gerne mal einen knackigen Shooter à la Wolfenstein und Point and Klick.

In den oben genannten Spielen zocke ich zwischen 45-60 FPS. Wobei ich nicht wirklich 60 FPS „brauche“.


----------



## 0ssi (8. September 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor: Displayport- und Freesync [Anfängerfrage]*

Dann sollte es passen. WQHD wie z.B. der Iiyama ProLite X2788QS-B1 würde 75€ mehr kosten aber die höhere Auflösung bedeutet ~30% weniger FPS. Da wäre eine RX Vega 56 zu empfehlen.


----------



## Taridan (8. September 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor: Displayport- und Freesync [Anfängerfrage]*

Darüber habe ich mir auch Gedanken gemacht, gleich auf einen WQHD zu schwenken. Allerdings nur in Verbindung mit einer RX 56. Eine RX 56 ist praktisch nicht erhältlich, und wenn (noch) zu unmöglichen Preisen. Darum werde ich wohl noch etwas länger auf FullHD bleiben. Ich werde nachher mal berichten wie sich der Samsung „anfühlt“.


----------



## anneglattbach (8. September 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor: Displayport- und Freesync [Anfängerfrage]*



Taridan schrieb:


> Darüber habe ich mir auch Gedanken gemacht, gleich auf einen WQHD zu schwenken. Allerdings nur in Verbindung mit einer RX 56. Eine RX 56 ist praktisch nicht erhältlich, und wenn (noch) zu unmöglichen Preisen. Darum werde ich wohl noch etwas länger auf FullHD bleiben. Ich werde nachher mal berichten wie sich der Samsung „anfühlt“.



Schade, sie würde sich lohnen


----------



## Taridan (8. September 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor: Displayport- und Freesync [Anfängerfrage]*

Das glaube ich gerne  Aber ist es nicht so, dass ältere Spiele auf diesen Monitoren nicht so pralle aussehen, oder gar schwarze Ränder beim Zocken ausgeben? 

@Ossi: Was meinst Du genau mit 72Hz bei FreeSync? Ich dachte bei 60 Hz wäre Schluss?


----------



## Taridan (8. September 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor: Displayport- und Freesync [Anfängerfrage]*

Der Monitor läuft nun. Ich bin noch am optimieren der Bildeinstellung . Als Test habe ich mal Batman Arkham Night gestartet. Hier habe ich, trotz FreeSync, extreme starkes Tearing. Am Monitor und im Treiber habe ich FreeSync aktiv. Im Spiel selber VSync deaktivert.  Sobald ich Vsync aktiviere, ist alles gut.  Im Treiber habe ich die FPS auf 60 FPS limitiert. Sollte ich hier evtl. das Limit auf 72 legen?

Ansonsten: Das Spielgefühl ist schon um Welten anders. Rise of the Tomb Raider fühlt sich an wie mittendrin, statt nur dabei. Ich bin sehr zufrieden  Allerdings empfinde ich das Schriftbild schlechter zu meinem alten Monitor. Das ist vermutlich dem Sitzabstand (der sich nicht geändert hat) geschuldet.


----------



## 0ssi (10. September 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor: Displayport- und Freesync [Anfängerfrage]*

Mit FPS im Treiber limitiert meinst du Frame Rate Target Control ?


----------



## Taridan (10. September 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor: Displayport- und Freesync [Anfängerfrage]*

Genau  Ich habe jetzt im Monitor (Treiber) die Hz auf 72 gesetzt. Die Standen noch auf 59. Das Problem ist jetzt scheinbar behoben. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, warum der Monitor 72 Hz unterstützt, wenn im Datenblatt von 60 Hz die Rede ist. Hat das was mit Freesync zu tun?


----------



## BigYundol (13. September 2017)

*AW: Neuer Monitor: Displayport- und Freesync [Anfängerfrage]*

*g*
Freesync läuft sogar auf meinem 8 Jahre alten Samsung-TV über HDMI. Nachdem ich ihn dafür mit dem CRU-Tool freigeschaltet habe.
Die Grafikkarte muss aber bei 60Hz auch die 60 Bilder halten können. Dann kann ich immerhin ohne die bekannten V-Sync-Microruckler zocken xD

Bei (alten) Monitoren/TVs ohne offizielle Unterstützung ist es halt eine Lotterie, ob Freesync mit bisschen Basteln benutzbar gemacht werden kann oder nicht.


----------

